# Cross by Red Harbinger



## l3p (Aug 15, 2012)

*Cross by Red Harbinger - Monitormountmod*





Here I am with a new project 
As some of you might know, ever since I finished the L3p D3sk project all 6 of us have been busy with the company named Red Harbinger. This team exists out of these great persons.


First project ... to improve, re-design and compatibilize the L3p D3sk.






This will be completely different compared to my other buildlogs..
It's the build of the first prototype available for the market soon.
I thought, if I have to test it anyway....
why not make a buildlog and use this opportunity to get as much as possible input from you readers.

*Please keep in mind this is a prototype.*
Few things we already changed months ago in the design but aren't in this prototype yet.
- Leg height 2 1/2" lower
- Illuminating the legs
- Lots of small things
- Got a dual system version, should've been single 


So here we go!
Can you imagine how excited I was after 12 months having this in front of my door?






Right after unpacking it, just had to see how it would look like  






'Few' hours later.






*Updates:*

1. *Unpacking the desk*
2. *Renders*
3. *Cross buildroom*
4. *The hardware part 1*
5. *The hardware part 2*
6. *Inspecting the prototype*
7. *Installing the prototype*
8. *Modding the prototype*
9. *The hardware part 3*
10. *Tubing and filling*
11. *Before the event*
12. *Firstlook 2012*
13. *Back to Cross*
14. *Modding continues*
15. *Monitormountmod*
16. *Final adjustments*
17. *Final pics*






*Sponsors & Partners*



























*Red Harbinger / Cross FAQ*
​


----------



## NHKS (Aug 15, 2012)

I ve seen your L3P D3SK build.. and I did nt expect any improved revision as it was great in its own right!.. but with the Cross prototype u guys seem to have done another great desk & possibly better than it.. red theme looks serious gaming type
looking forward to more updates!..

also, a general question.. removable/washable filters on fan intakes is a norm with cases these days.. i wonder if u have incorporated it in ur prototype?..


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 15, 2012)

I am subbed on this one!!!!!!!!

Wow, I want one of them desks L3p!!!!!!!!! 

Yea, as NHKS stated, I followed your L3P desk build along. Geez, what geek didn't? LOLOL 
This should be crazy awesome.


----------



## l3p (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Jetster (Aug 16, 2012)

very clean. So this is going to be a production model?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2012)

OH damn!


DO WANT!!!


----------



## radrok (Aug 16, 2012)

Tell me you are based on Europe so we can have nice shipping 

Also which standard have you adopted with fans? 120mm or 140mm?

Thanks l3p. Awesome work.


----------



## Munki (Aug 16, 2012)

Off topic here, but does that cars headlights have eye lashes?

Looking forward to seeing the revisions!


----------



## l3p (Aug 19, 2012)

Jetster said:


> very clean. So this is going to be a production model?



Thanks! And ... yes soon 



radrok said:


> Tell me you are based on Europe so we can have nice shipping
> Also which standard have you adopted with fans? 120mm or 140mm?
> Thanks l3p. Awesome work.



Thanks radrok!
The desk is compatible with 120mm fans else it would get too high.
However ... it does allow 14 of them 



Munki said:


> Off topic here, but does that cars headlights have eye lashes?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the revisions!



Yes indeed ... my wife's car


----------



## radrok (Aug 19, 2012)

Just another question, if you don't mind of course, if someone doesn't want the dual tray desk will be possible to install let's say a MO-RA3 horizontally on the other side? I am very looking forward to this product.

Thanks.


----------



## l3p (Aug 19, 2012)

No problem man 
This desk will also be available in a single pc version.
If you would remove the HDD/second pc tray and don't use the 5.25" slots (right) or the HDD brackets (left) there's a space of 500x440x180mm


----------



## l3p (Aug 20, 2012)

First of all, again want to remind you this is a prototype. 

*Unpacking.*

So .... there it was.
No idea what the actual weight was incl all glass panels and some other stuff I needed.
I think around 90-100Kg.
I was 'home alone' and tried pulling/pushing it, but didn't move an inch.






5 minutes later it even started to rain 






Since there wasn't a neighbour available either I came up with a thousands of years old idea.
It worked pretty well 






My heart still bouncing. Package was just as big as my couch.






First top package contained these panels for the legs (old design) and the glass for the shelf.
(Other top package contained some hardware you'll see later)






Glass for the shelf connected to the legs.
It has a frosted bottom and rounded edges.






And a lasered logo on top.






The big package exists out of 3 smaller boxes. Top one contains the desk itself and all smaller stuff needed for the desk.






As you can see the desk will come partly assembled.






Second level contains the big top glass panel










With a frosted bottom edge, also a small logo and off course rounded edges.






The third and last box contains the assembled legs, backside cover (where PSU and all cables go), and the panel between the legs for more stability.
(This panel got a great improvement in the next prototype on looks and stability, you'll see it later)






Unpacking the small stuff.






Leg and backside cover on the background.






Unboxing the desk.






Back side.






Front.
It's incredibly huge ... I knew the size but still the only word that came up in me was WOW!






Well.. I was still on my own, so had to find a way to lift it on the legs just for a few photos 














Really love this color and way of powdercoating.
Off course it will be available in many colors/finishes.










The grommets!
Well I got a few spares I guess.






The switches. What color do you guys prefer?






My choice is black/red led 






Glass panel on top of the desk. (Still without rubber seal)






As you guys can see it's pretty high, we lowered the next prototype about 2 1/2".














I found a good purpose for that quite unhandleable box 







Tomorrow I'll post some (concept) renders we're busy with incl. the monitor stand.


----------



## SP3KT3R (Aug 20, 2012)

That is truly a masterpiece!  Looking forward to the coming weeks to see the progress you make.


----------



## Frutol (Aug 21, 2012)

and folowing another of your threads.. goddammit I want one like that =) my single core laptop is getting a bit old right now =(


----------



## l3p (Aug 21, 2012)

Renders!

Well I got some questions about the possible colors and the monitor stand.
Maybe this post will make some things clear.
There's also a render coming up with all the in and outside measurements in mm and inch to answer some of your questions.


These were made by perfect cooperation between Shawn and Scott 
First of all an exploded view of the prototype I have here.






And the HDD bracket I personally won't be using for this build but will be in the standard desk.






Our plans are to have the desk in a few standard colors.
However there is an option to order the desk completely color-customized.
So this render is just to show what parts could be in your own custom color.










The monitor stand.
This is still just a concept, but we're working on it 






Reservoirs.
Also a concept we're busy with.
Don't ask for details 







And some renders of a white desk with concept reservoirs.


----------



## NHKS (Aug 21, 2012)

PURE QUALITY!!.. keep the info coming.. 

- for the power button, would like it black w/ red led as u said but i guess a brushed-metal switch(anodized black) would give a better look & feel.. 

- the attention to detail with logos(frosted & lased) is pure-class!.. maybe u should give the option to customize a 'part' of the glass space for the customer to have his artwork/system specs/graffiti lased on to the glass?.. i know i wouldnt do it but some customers might like the option

- the back-panel between the legs i feel could be wee bit further up so that ppl would not feel claustrophobic about stretching their legs! just a thought.. i do strech sometimes and if some panel hinders then i feel uncomfortable


----------



## t_ski (Aug 21, 2012)

l3p said:


> Reservoirs.
> Also a concept we're busy with.
> Don't ask for details
> 
> [url]http://redharbinger.com/photo/Cross/2-Renders/550/Reserviors_concept.JPG[/URL]



These are just sick... 



NHKS said:


> the back-panel between the legs i feel could be wee bit further up so that ppl would not feel claustrophobic about stretching their legs! just a thought.. i do strech sometimes and if some panel hinders then i feel uncomfortable



The usually refer to this as a privacy or "modesty" panel.  These are common on desks to protect nice ladies in short skirts.


----------



## radrok (Aug 21, 2012)

Man this is awesome, I've been following your l3p d3sk since the very beginning, I am so going to make an order on day one


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 22, 2012)

radrok said:


> Man this is awesome, I've been following your l3p d3sk since the very beginning, I am so going to make an order on day one



+++++11111 on that. 

Being in the UK, I have to wonder when it will be available in the United States? 

This is just pure awesomeness in every sense of the word!!!!! 

I could put both my i7 systems in one unit and free up a TON of space.


----------



## l3p (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys! Been a while since we're all very busy. 

First of all I want to thank Youri Vandevelde!
From the very start he has been a Red Harbinger 'fan' and he made a FAQ by gathering all questions and answers from all forums and facebook.
Red Harbinger FAQ
Also added this link to the topic start and will be updated constantly.
If you have any other questions ... shoot 


We had a lot of changes in the desk.
Example of only 10 of the 40 changes of the last 5 weeks.

- Less screws on the vanity plate/leg plating.
- Have a stand-off PEM under the top and middle portion of the right side tray to prevent sagging.
- PEM's on inside of legs to attach the bottom leg rest, top to chassis, and rear to backplate.
- Added faster bottom access panel removal/install option.
- Tube holes near cpu just as high as the holes in the middle/bridge.
- Center bridge monitor cabling section has a screw in the way.
- 5.25" slots too narrow cause of powdercoat.
- HDD tray hole covers
- Fan connector space on left and right.
- Grommet holes beneath 5.25" trays.

Lots of things you find out once you have a prototype to test.


For this specific build I also have a small problem 
The prototype intended for me to test appeared to be a dual pc desk.
Wouldn't have been a problem except there were no single pc desk 'firewall' and 'HDD-tray'.
Manufacturing a single set in the US with the same powdercoat and sending it to Holland would be too expensive.
So decided to build a dual pc desk .. Need to be tested anyway.
Still need to arrange the hardware but that will hopefully work out.

Off course I also needed a place to build and test this desk....


When I just took the picture from this corner my wife ... never mind .... no option 






Attic? Nah, need to tidy it up then. Now I know exactly where everything is 
(It is a bit cleaned up as we speak though)






Last option ... the spare room.










Check!






After moving the desk upstairs it did get a bit crowded.






Went shopping for some cabinets.






Assembled the legs to make it more firm.
(This design has already been changed, improved and lowered)






Firm enough for now.






Approved!






First thing to test ... mainboard layout 






And off course sitting behind it after a long day.






This weekend more about the to be used hardware and watercooling.


----------



## l3p (Sep 9, 2012)

Here a first look on the hardware and watercooling to be used.
Sorry for the amount of photos, because the prototype got here later then expected I had some time to do all this in front 


First the package from Highflow.nl
In love...










And 2 pumps from a previous project.










Fillports for the 'Firewall' and a tube test sample.










And more tube.






A flowmeter I can't live without anymore 





Thanks Freddy!


The package from Cooler Master.
1500W dual rail!


























And the fans with red lighting.









Thanks Marco en Ruud!


Quite some extension cables going into a pc this size.
BitFenix wanted to help me out on this.






















And did a small order from Highflow, had a small idea  

















I'm satisfied.





Thanks Lester!!


Also an incredible package from Corsair.


















Back when I had all time in the world 






Ordered 3 extra, not for performance, for the looks.









Thanks Gareth!


And some extra products I ordered.
The first prototype RF RGB ready-to-go LED-kit for the desk 










And off course a socket.






Which I made smaller to fit inside the desk.






Raid card with external ports.
Works perfectly in a 'desk' build, no cables in sight.










And some extra accessories cause of cable length/management.






Example.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2012)

Which ram sets did you get from Corsair?

EDIT: Nevermind.  I just realized the pics are clickable & linked to larger images.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Sep 9, 2012)

Wowowowwowowowowoowowowow


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 10, 2012)

Subscribed.


----------



## l3p (Sep 23, 2012)

We've been really busy with the final design the last 4 weeks again.
The last week I've been busy with this particular build too.
Bit of a weird buildlog for me too cause some photos are already here for months 
Also because I decided to do the dual-pc-build a few weeks ago.
I completely understand some people want to see some desk photos but first have to show the hardware cause they will be in the next photos with the desk too.
This week there will be multiple updates, already got 100+ pics waiting of the desk 


So first a last hardware post, then some first 'fails' in the desk and some build/block mounting pics.


Asus package.














Love the size.






Somehow those aircoolers got something...





Thanks a lot Asus Benelux and specially Rogier!


Lamptron package.






Also for next  're-builds'





Comes out handy with the Bitfenix extension cables.






Was going to use 2 controllers but because I'm using 2 pc's it will now be one.





Thanks Lamptron!


And the ultra package EKWB.






Still like acrylic most.














But have to say these look awesome!










Huge!






Pump tops.






All unpacked.










Mounting the pumps.






Changing for stainless steel bolts.










Test cause I was (back then) bored 






Package that arrived later.






This build will have 4 EKWB reservoirs since our own reservoir isn't ready yet.










And extra fittings for the reservoirs and 2nd pc.






All together.













Gregor ... again ... your awesome! 


And from Cooler Master for the 2nd pc.














Love these PSU's!





Also thanks again a lot Marco and Ruud!


Corsair also insisted on doing something extra. 
I can work with this 






For the 2nd pc.






Already have a cool plan for the speakers.










Don't have much to compare, used a Cambridge 4.1 set for over 10 years and have a Bose 2.0 set now.
I can say the sound is WAY better, and twice more volume 













Corsair also thanks enormously!!

On to the pics of the desk and block mounting!


----------



## l3p (Sep 29, 2012)

The first inspection of the desk.
This was so important for us, some times I forgot to take pictures for the buildlog.
Here are the first issues I walked into, we're human too 
(All these things have been changed in the new design)


Again this is a real old design of the legs, still had to test some stuff for the acrylic.














A weld at the top of the desk .. oops, the cover wont fit like this..






And a funny one .. the holes and grommets for tube or fillports to big.
This should have been changed but slipped through.






Without a grommet the fillports fall through.






I'll find something on that for now.






Also a funny one, after assembling the supports they aren't horizontal.






PSU mount fits almost every PSU ... except this one .






HDD trays really look good, personally won't use them in this build.






When I removed them.. oops .. no covers.






Also raised all fan/rad holes, more space for cable management.






And me as the only European in the team.
Off course the other side of PSU plug fits, but for in case people want to have their power socket inside.
Sometimes pretty exhausting... "what if they"... 






Personally going to use these instead of the PSU mount. Less noise and easy to move.
We will supply these too.






Inspecting the desk, best is to just start building a pc inside.
So lets start with the fans and rads.
For this setup I needed over 160 bolts and nuts 






Back rads.


















Side rads.










Lighting not overdone, I like the Cooler Master fans.






Another way to feed your PC.






Lets take care of some working light 














And installing some grommets.










Here I was still planning to do a single pc build, still had all the space for 2 fan controllers.










Pump controller from previous project for the looks 






Rads seem to be brown with flasher on.






Had a spare fanguards, might be nice to keep it there.






This is something I'm REALLY happy with in the design.
In my previous desk it took me dozens of hours cause I didn't have this.










The first cables.






The bridge also has mounting options for 12x2.5" HDD/SSD.
Personally I'm not going to hide them. 






And the rubbertape for under the glass panel that will be used to protect from scratching, breaking and noise.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Oct 1, 2012)

simply amazing!!!! subed to see moaaar pics!!!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 2, 2012)

Well I need a new desk. Where do I send my $50?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2012)

As always your builds are the best of the best! I will be following this one closely!


----------



## l3p (Oct 2, 2012)

Mounting blocks ... love it!






First the mainboard.










And the cards on it for a picture..










Added some extensions.










Glad I took time to test the hardware in front 










Ordered an EK-Bridge for the GPU's






Never used them before.






I like it. 














Cut out the grommets.





And put them backwards in the 'firewall'






Seems the BP fillports stay in place perfectly now.
In the new design the holes and grommets have been changed.






First fittings in place.














The mess.






Might be an idea for a drainpoint in the bottom later.






Another funny thing ..... Glad this will be solved with the rubbertape under the glasspanel. 






First cables and extensions.










Flipped all fans from rear radiators. (again 64 bolts...) 
Did this so the airflow from the fans work with the PSU flow.






3M Velcro for the RGB controller






Found her spot 
Feeds for the fancontroller and pump on their spots






Powersocket for 2 PSU's, screens and speakerset.






Adjusted the cable length.






RGP plug brought to other side of desk too.






Preview with 'PSU-cover'






A solution for the missing HDD-bay covers .. and a nice spot for the ssd's since I'll be using the other side of the desk for another pc now.














Simple ..






But effective


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2012)

Man this build just keep getting better and better!


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 3, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Man this build just keep getting better and better!



Easy for a pre paid (sponsored) system, to give the kid a name


----------



## l3p (Oct 7, 2012)

And another update with quite some photos 


Unpacked the reservoirs and put them on their spot.










Also some more changes in the prototype .. more grommets for itx and m-atx.










Starts to look like something.






Also cut the heatfins again.










I personally like it.










Also an idea for the speakers.
I know speakers should be positioned in front but tested it and I don't notice it  










Coincidence the finish of the sub is exactly the same as the desk powdercoating.






First some extra holes for the fan/pump controller.
Next prototype will have some mainboard grommets there. 










Glad those trays are aluminum 






Building in the speakers.














There won't be any cable visible from the speakerset when I hide the sub + all cables in the legs.






Measuring.










Adjusting the speakers for long M4's










And finishing it.






Too bad the cone is blue, anyone any idea if cones are paintable?






A solution so the fancontroller and RGB controller are ALWAYS on, no matter if there's one or two pc's running










Works perfectly 










Extra power/reset buttons.
Next proto there will probably be a bracket here.














Also finished the holes for pump/fan cables.














For this build I will seal the unused 5.25" slots. Next proto this will be different.






The glue will be transparent when dried.














Cut away some in the grommets, looks better.






And some further again.






Still in love with the bottom mainboard covers 






Time to move on with all sata cables.






Also found out I didn't have sata extension cables yet for the right system.






So ordered them too.






For the SSD rack I will use cheap Velcro, I would damage the SSD's with 3M velcro when removing them 






Works perfect.










Because we didn't have PCI-covers yet I ordered these.






Because I chose real thick radiators because I thought I was going to do a single pc build I'm having small problems finding a spot for the second PSU.





Sleeving the yellow sata extension cables






Lets first use some black isolation tape.






Even if you only see 3cm .. .yellow .. no way 






Also used the rubbers for the second PSU.






Lovely music while modding 






Securing the pumps.














Tube ready to go, first fittings find their spot.






Had to remove mem again, quite narrow to get the fittings in properly










And a little further again.






Ok ... and then 11 days ago Asus requested if they could show 'Cross' on the Dutch Firstlook 2012 Event... not as a desk but built in their stand.
Off course, I was so honored! This only happens once a year! 
And ... if I could built in the Maximus V Formula....
I did agree off course, been some real busy days the last week.
So at this moment I'm a bit behind on the log, so some photos could show up but will make this up this week!
For who does have pictures .. please hide them for a while 





(I did ask them to step away  )


----------



## t_ski (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks awesome as always.  I would not recomend painting the speaker cones, as it will affect the sound quality.  Unless of course, that looks are all that matters for the build.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 7, 2012)

Okay, once this frigging crazy awesome system is completed you are going to ship it too me........Yessssssss you are..........you must............

Just frigging awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 7, 2012)

SUBSCRIBING!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 8, 2012)

This is just insane
I am amazed (even still after you other builds) of the detail level and ingenuity
SUB'D


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 8, 2012)

Amazing! FLAWLESS work as always!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 8, 2012)

i know that "Desktop" Computer will rarely heat up as bad as most machines due to the space its encased in, but thing is how easy will it be to keep it dust free?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 8, 2012)

Good point being made there ^.


----------



## l3p (Oct 11, 2012)

Well I guess like any other pc, just undust it every once a while or use dustfilters on your fans 

This week 2-3 updates 

Because the desk had to be running and presentable I still needed some things quickly.

Because of the 4 reservoirs and 2 systems I needed more tube and stopfittings.
Thanks again for the nice discount Freddy!










And from Mayhems.


























And something I had here already a while to flush my other desk, that'll have to wait 






Love experimenting.














Gotcha! 





Thanks for all the support Michael!


Also needed for the second pc, again Bitfenix extensions.






And something new I got from EK.






My first CSQ design block.






Again thanks a lot Eddy en Gregor!






The package I got 3 days before the event.






Very nice and complete package.






Ready to swap.









I do like it.









Rogier .. TOP!
Tomorrow another update with tubing and filling.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 11, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> Easy for a pre paid (sponsored) system, to give the kid a name



Sour grapes much !?!?:shadedshu






I can't wait to see how this project end up!


----------



## radrok (Oct 11, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> Easy for a pre paid (sponsored) system, to give the kid a name



Except you forgot that l3p started from scratch with his builds and he EARNED the sponsorships, he literally crafts wonders and I am strongly convinced that many can't reproduce his level of craftsmanship. 

His attention to details and unique touches like the Corsair SSD rack or utilizing original pieces of the Mars II cooler on the custom waterblock make his build above top notch.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 11, 2012)

QFT radrok.


----------



## l3p (Oct 13, 2012)

Quite a puzzle with what I wanted with the in and outlets of the multi reservoirs and both loops mirrored.






It became a multireservoir extreme 






Measuring the reservoir brackets.






Going to have the tubes to the pump of the left loop in the bottom.






Again happy this part is aluminum.






Done!






And the first tubes.










Also quite a puzzle again with all the small distances.






Pump for the left loop.






Might change this later..






Mainboard done, reservoirs next.






With flasher.






Left loop with flasher.






And just the RGB LEDs






Exiting for me .. first time filling.






And another adrenaline moment for me, first time enabling the pump. 










Also need to find another solution for this, now that i'm running 2 pc's I don't need the long sata cable lengths to the raidcard.
Maybe will order other cables later.






Great feeling when you don't have any leaks.










The Mayhems Pastel and red dye additives.
I was warned this could fail with such a big loop 










Here I forgot to close one stopfitting after disabling the pump...
Glad is was easy to clean 






Adding the Aurora, it was a bit scary at the start.










But got the result I wanted one  minute later.


















Another exiting moment....






But it boots with the desired temperatures 







And a video of the loop, filling and mixing.







Got the Maximus V Formula in.






Only one day to go, so started right away on the second loop.
Meanwhile testing and installing the left system.






Raw fingers of all that tube 






Again exiting..






This time premixed before filling.






Mayhems Aurora, cool stuff 






But also creepy.






Both loops running.






Because there's a team of helpers ready to get the desk one floor down.. quickly close the panels without any management.  






Ready to go!






Later today the migration.


----------



## l3p (Oct 14, 2012)

20 hours before I bring the desk to the event

Small reminder all photos are linked to bigger format photos 


You can see on the face expression who's stressed 
At the right the remains of the little 'incident'.






A filled pc with a length of 1.50m and 80kg that has to go downstairs almost vertically.


















My wife taking pics and most of all ... paying attention I don't scratch the wall 










The fun they had..... 










Being relieved.






Temporary on a wooden box so I can do the last adjustments, cable management and installing OS+drivers+software etc.






The rubbertape I used for sound attenuation and protecting the glass panel.






Also filed the weld so the cover fits.






With glass panel.










This was a weird moment for me .....






"Desk ... I am your father"


----------



## HammerON (Oct 14, 2012)

AMAZING


----------



## l3p (Oct 20, 2012)

Firstlook 2012!

It took me 2 weeks to prepare everything for just a 2 day event including taking 3 days off from work .... 
Well in my opinion it was completely worth it! 


Ready to go! The Friday night before the event.






Inspecting the booth.. oops .. I didn't expect the front side wouldn't be able to show.
Too bad .. too late to change, this way they can't touch any of the buttons.






The first "wtf's" from the ASUS crew 






Last minute adjustments so the glass panel will be flush.






Really cool experience, the constructing of an event, 1 big pile of ants 






Checking if everything still works.






All just fine 






Also finding a spot for something from a previous project. On top was no option cause of bending the glass shelf 






This is how I had to leave it behind.






Believe me, this was pretty scary..






Till tomorrow morning! 






Quickly getting everything running 15 minutes before the doors open up.






The relaxed overclockers 'Old Scarface' en 'Leeghoofd' also at the booth.






Here some shots of the event itself, made by my brother in law, still nice and empty 














Everyone getting instructions 










Doors are open and first people get in.
ASUS booth still pretty quiet.






Our little corner 










Fun to see from that close.






Honored this could also be at the booth.


















And some shots of the built-in desk now that it's still quiet.














First thing they run off to .. Black Ops II stand ... yup .. 100% gamer event 










Really enjoyed the OC sessions!










Cards were gone within half an hour :/





For who wants to see more boothbabes ..  check here 






Ok .. here it was too crowded for me 










Highres picture of all the interest for the desk.






Playing with Nitrogen 














Here a small video of the desk 5 minutes before closing time.







The result .... I hate fingerprints 






Astonished how the got the stand 'hardware-less' within 10 minutes.






And back home.







ASUS Benelux, a huge thanks for this opportunity, it really was a great experience! 

For now a small break, need to save up some money and and saw in some stuff in the desk


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice pics, and I see a bag from a store with "7 certainties", lol (the yellow Jumbo bag). A future sponsor? 
I cannot click on a thanks button, unfortunately (the thank-spamming prevention has kicked in).


----------



## l3p (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks! 
I will probably remain Jumbo's sponsor the rest of my life and not vice versa


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 20, 2012)

ROFL
No worries dude, I am "sponsoring" them as well.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 21, 2012)

Did you get to play with the LN2?
Nice babebooth pics
How did your "inserted" speakers sound?


----------



## l3p (Oct 21, 2012)

They did all the playing for me 
I took everything for the speakers with me, however, since it was a pretty small corner I didn't connect them cause it was already very noisy there. Didn't want to do disturb the OC guys 2 full days with my noise


----------



## HammerON (Oct 21, 2012)

I must admit that your attention to detail is amazing!!!


----------



## l3p (Oct 28, 2012)

Cross back to her room 










That went much faster somehow 






A few orders with my last available money 














So assembled it right away.










I like the new block a lot ... except the pci plate sticks out a bit.






So tried to bend it without a folding machine.






















I'm satisfied with the result.






Draining the right loop ... by blowing on it 






Swap the blocks.






Tight fit!










Got a (spam) mail with an offer to order posters in 100x75cm format for €4,90 each ... So thought I could try it for that amount of money.
I really think they succeeded! Nice to fill up the empty walls 

For who's interested in these big format photos..
-> http://www.l3p.nl/files/Poster/ <-






And testing the loop again.






Small photo shoot 


















































And playing around with the effects of RGB.
This has to be the weirdest color ... red completely disappears.


















Getting both systems running again.






Idle usage .... oops.






That evening Shawn came with the cool idea to use the RGB leds, meant for the legs, in the lamps next to the desk.
First thing I did in the morning .. but the effect wasn't really visible cause of the sunlight.






But at night ... wow 










Personally I like clear white ...






....and blue/purple most.






Here a video of the RGB effect .. and testing the speakers 





Till the next update!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 28, 2012)

I like the room color lighting.  I have HUE in my Vulcan, and the variety is cool.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 29, 2012)

l3p said:


> Draining the right loop ... by blowing on it



I've done this several times, especially when trying to flush the loop completely - it works!


----------



## l3p (Nov 19, 2012)

Played around with some acrylic remnants this weekend.
Not going to order large amounts of acrylic for these prototype legs/build (hint  )














Once you're busy I got the tendency to keep improving it.






Really love this cutter.










Would love to do the small ring too.














I had 3 small pieces of black mat, transparent and glossy acrylic, think the glossy looks best.






Testing it on the 'UV bench' 










Drilling the holes.










Maybe I will add a ledstrip in the future. (would need to saw in the legs)






Next leg .. next weekend 






Didn't have much time to play with the hardware yet.
However, on request, here some temperatures of the CPU/GPU with a bench of the SSD's on the left system. 






And some temperatures of the CPU/GPU with a bench of the SSD's on the right system.


----------



## Xenturion (Nov 20, 2012)

Those temps are absolutely insane. Two 7970's on one System Board at full usage @ 42 C? I didn't think that was possible without using sub-ambient cooling. The 5Ghz 3960X @ 60C is also very impressive. I know you've got a lot of rad surface area, but damn.


----------



## l3p (Feb 3, 2013)

It has been over 2 months, time for a small update. 
Needed some time to finish some things up and save up money for the screens and stand.

In the mean time also finished up a small passive cooled Htpc mod 'L3p AlCu'






And busy on a watercooled Acrylic build 'L3p - Parvum'






Also gathered a small collection of 'Desk Pc' builds I walked into the last few years.
Desk pc build collection.
(Send me a pm if you want yours added  )


So here the photos from the last 2 months.
First bought a second hand floorstanding monitor mount.
Decided to buy this since I like to work with the desk and hardware inside and adding another 25Kg to the existing 80Kg ..










Dell 17" mounted for the looks .. bit small 










Tested some other stuff in the meantime with the desk and some hardware.






And the first one out of 3.














Was in love with the design since day one.


























Few weeks later also got the second one.






Still need to find a solution for the 'missing' Vesa mount.
(Sometimes you have to sacrifice for design) 






Warranty voided .. but the leg is off 






The original Vesa mount from the RS Stand won't work on the 1.5mm plastic.






So thinking of something else.






Will be be the fixation from the original foot.






Gladly have some 15x15mm aluminum bar left.










Also glad Asus and RS work with metric 





So some drilling and tapping.


























And assembled.






First one hanging like a rock!










2 outside monitors will need a small different way but should be no problem.






Waiting for the third monitor


----------



## l3p (Feb 25, 2013)

Small update again.

First the gaming package for this build from SteelSeries.






And made the two other monitor supports.
The photos will explain it all 


















































At this moment I'm fully investigating a problem I had with the memory since the start.
The mainboard doesn't recognise the memory from slots B1 and B2. (More info here)
Seems I got scammed with a second hand cpu 
No idea what to do yet...











Hopefully soon the third monitor


----------



## l3p (Mar 10, 2013)

There has been quite a change in GPU's here.
Had the abillity to trade the 7970 for a GTX690.
This card was perfect for the Parvum build.
So decided to trade the second 7970 for a GTX690 too.






Will also polish both blocks and bridge like in the Parvum build as soon as they are here.






So played around already with them this week.










Under full stress.






After buying 2 239H's myself I got a third ASUS 239H from Asus Benelux for helping them on the Firstlook event.
Thanks for everything Rogier and Sven!






Couldn't wait to get it working.






And have my first triple screen experience 






Here a small video, monitor isn't aligned yet and please don't mind my gameplay 
Really an awesome experience!





Soon the final pics.


----------



## l3p (Apr 7, 2013)

Did the last photoshoot last weekend.
Will be sorting them this week and make a final post including 2 nice videos.

Here the last pics right before it was finished + something extra 


Bought an LSI Megaraid from someone to replace the Highpoint.






Also decided to place the monitor power adapters inside the desk .. enough room for it 






And the last cable management... pfff






Got my last order thanks to Highflow!











And on request a small 'howto polish EK CSQ blocks' video.
















Inside Cross I will use Red coolant off course .. still couldn't resist to show the result with UV Green


----------



## l3p (Apr 22, 2013)

Final pics!






First a shot of the inside. There's just one power cable coming out of the desk to feed the 2 pc's, speakerset and 3 lcd's. This next to the 'standard' cables and watercooling 





And the rest 
(click for full res)


















































Lights off!










































Taking my word back on surround-gaming .. pretty awesome 






So is dual benching.


































































This wasn't just a casemod/build .. on the background the last 8 months I was able to to fully test the prototype on temperatures and compatibility etc. with the used products.





I want to thank² all the sponsors for helping on this project!

























*Some words from Thomas Nunn - CEO Red Harbinger:*
"Well, it has been a challenge, and we appreciate the extreme levels of patience as seen within our fan-base. 
We had no idea of all the complex logistical issues that would arise when manufacturing and distributing the large Cross desk around the world.
After several design iterations and manufacturing tweaks, we finally got the process down and have a viable means to store and ship out the desks to both North America and the EU. 
Cross is meant to be our high-end flagship product, but while we were ironing out the key details, we designed several other products as well; we won't tease those photos until they are in production!
Our North American retailer is awaiting their Cross desk sample to arrive so that we may conduct final quality inspections on the finished product.
Once we review, you can expect the button to be pushed for final production and delivery to our North American and EU distributors.
As a status update, the desk is finished, with packaging development in the process as we speak. 
Make sure to visit our facebook page or later our website to keep updated on future products and contests."

Thomas, Scott, Shawn, Chuck, Youri, Daniel, David .. you guys are awesome! 

Next to the sponsors I also want to thank all other people that helped Red Harbinger or me personally on this project!
And off course ... you guys 




(click for full res.)

At the end of this week I'll upload 2 different videos. An unpacking/buildlog video and a final video!

Is there a specific photo you guys like?​


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow!!!!!! That ended up turning out just frigging awesome man!!!!!!!

A pure work of art!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 23, 2013)

I like the word "amazing"


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2013)

Truly gorgeous and superb 
Me so jelly.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 23, 2013)

You've outdone yourself.  Again!


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 23, 2013)

- Did I ever tell you what the definition of insanity is? - Vaas
- Yes, Vaas, you did! And you know what: IT'S NOT FARCRY3! 
[Punches crate aside violently. His agitation towards me is visibly growing] 
- You think I am bullshitting you? Drag you sorry ass and look at this place! Just look at it man! PC inside a PC, inside a PC!
- PC-seption?!? - Vaas
- Exactly. [whisper] Did I ever tell you the definition.....of insanity? ....you are looking at me....but the one you should be really looking at, is that little looper in the corner: l3P.


----------



## l3p (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks a very lot guys, really appreciate it!


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 23, 2013)

Any info on pricing for the Cross desk or when it will be available?


----------



## l3p (Apr 28, 2013)

And the buildlog video 





Thanks again everyone!


----------



## jgunning (May 6, 2013)

A truly magnificent build l3p. Your hours of hard work has paid off. This is truly a work of art. You should be proud!


----------



## Kamrooz (May 6, 2013)

=O...oh my god. Definitely a nerdgasm. You a truly a god among men .


----------



## ste2425 (May 7, 2013)

That is fantastic. I want one, however i get the feeling id have to sell the car, and most of my other belongings to own one. But it would be worth it  As Darkleoco asked any news on price?


----------



## l3p (May 7, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys!
As far as I know the price will be just below $2k


----------



## l3p (Apr 27, 2014)

After desk builds have been ruling my life for 4 years.
These kind of videos make it worth it 
Thanks a lot Red Harbinger and Richard Surroz!


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 27, 2014)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21024/cross-01/
If I mentioned this to my wallet it would commit suicide.


----------



## radrok (Apr 27, 2014)

I really like it but the lack of radiator choice has kinda put me off, no 140sized fans is a no no for me 

Would have bought one if that would have been possible.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## l3p (Apr 27, 2014)

140mm fans would've made the desk much thicker. And .. trust me 14 x 120mm is enough to cool anything inside


----------



## radrok (Apr 27, 2014)

I know the cooling surface is more than enough but when you have a stack of 420 radiators it kinda makes you feel bad buying more radiators 

It's just really about me and a specific request, and I understand it is not possible to meet everyone needs, you gotta draw a line, especially with these designs


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 27, 2014)

Is there such a case that can fit all this hardware inside (2 PC's), but maybe a little less rads and reservoirs? Basically a case that can house 2 full atx systems.


----------



## radrok (Apr 27, 2014)

Check for Caselabs, they do.


----------

